# DeLaval Cream Seperator



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

A few years back my Dad bought a old DeLaval seperator from an estate sale. it has been kept indoors and is in really good condition. I am going to tinker around with it this afternoon when I head to the farm. Does anyone know what I should look for to see if it is in good working order? Because I don't have a clue :help

Are there any good websites or other contacts that would have parts for one of these? Any info would be appreciated!


----------

